# A bit of practise today!



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

morning bud. I can't watch the videos all the way through at work, but what distances are you rocking there?


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

10 metres exactly...I can 15 if I stand in the garage!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting my friend..May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like fun ... BUT I did feel sorry for that wee little can having to face down such a big slingshot!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You ain't bad, mate! Poor can. R.I.P.


----------

